# CM4DX Nightlies



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I see the nightlies are back up and running. Do they work with the GB kernel yet or do I need to wait for the GB kernel build to get on nightlies too?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

The official nightlies have not yet merged with the GB builds. Although, I'm sure it's not far out.


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

Cvpcs (the developer who have us cm7) put an update out on his blog a few weeks ago saying it should be here anytime, so check the changelog regularly and also go to Cvpcs.org to read his updates.


----------

